# como poner distorcion a amplificador con tda2003



## el mate (Nov 7, 2010)

amigos me he armado un amplificador con un tda 2003  que hice de este diagrama  

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp10/circuito.gif


pero lo que me gustaria saber como ponerle algun elemento para que tenga distorcion.. lo que pasa es que quiero conectarle mi guitarra electrica.. y quiero distorcion por favor ayudenme


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 7, 2010)

No todo es tan simple:

para una guitarra electrica, y lo digo porque lo hice muchas veces, necesitas:

1 preamplificador - transistores o integrado
1 circuito de distorción (el cual puede ya preamplificar la señal)
1 etapa de potencia (la cual ya tienes con el TDA2003, que por cierto solo tiene 8Watts a máxima potencia)

entonces...te paso unos esquemitas simples, de preamplificador y de distorsión.

saludos.

en el pre...la R2 debe ser entre 75 y 100 veces mas grande que R1 para obtener una buena ganancia.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

el mate dijo:


> pero lo que me gustaria saber como ponerle algun elemento para que tenga distorcion.. lo que pasa es que quiero conectarle mi guitarra electrica.. y quiero distorcion por favor ayudenme


 
Entra a esta pagina y encontraras muchos circuitos!!
http://www.tonepad.com/projects.asp?projectType=fx
 cualquier cosa nos comentas!!


----------



## el mate (Nov 7, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No todo es tan simple:
> 
> para una guitarra electrica, y lo digo porque lo hice muchas veces, necesitas:
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias amigo lo hare para probarlo y si me sirve mando la respuesta... de nuevo gracias



pipa09 dijo:


> Entra a esta pagina y encontraras muchos circuitos!!
> http://www.tonepad.com/projects.asp?projectType=fx
> cualquier cosa nos comentas!!



gracias por tu aporte pipa y muchas gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

el mate dijo:


> gracias por tu aporte pipa y muchas gracias


 
De nada, saludos!!!!


----------



## colga1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola, no participo casi en este foro y no quiero ser un troll, pero en el esquema de la distorsion que puso DJ DRACO, hay una resistencia de 47K, en otro esquema practicamente identico esa resistencia vale 4.7K.
Cual seria la correcta?

Estoy a punto de comprar los componentes y tengo esta duda existencial, si pueden ayudarme estaria muy agradecido, y si no, lo voy a entender porque puede estar medio desubicado mi planteo.


----------



## asrelial (Nov 10, 2010)

mmmm pues yo siempre y me a trabajado con 47K y si desconfias compra la de 47k y la de 4.7k y ensayas con cual prefieres y no soy el mas experto pero pienso que la resistencia lo que esta haciendo es limitar la corriente que llega al circuito y si la resistencia es muy bajita como en este caso pues va a pasar 10 veces mas corriente, puede quemar el circuito del distorcionador (ya sean los diodos o el transistor).


----------



## colga1 (Nov 10, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> mmmm pues yo siempre y me a trabajado con 47K y si desconfias compra la de 47k y la de 4.7k y ensayas con cual prefieres y no soy el mas experto pero pienso que la resistencia lo que esta haciendo es limitar la corriente que llega al circuito y si la resistencia es muy bajita como en este caso pues va a pasar 10 veces mas corriente, puede quemar el circuito del distorcionador (ya sean los diodos o el transistor).



Cierto, como no lo pense antes  , voy a comprar de las dos, aunque de seguro use la de 47 por seguridad, nunca viene mal tener resistencias de sobra.

Gracias por contestar! Salud.


----------



## asrelial (Nov 11, 2010)

eso es verdad, yo en mi primer semestre de electronca compre todas las resistencias comerciales a 0.5w cada paquete con 5 resistencias y me a durado y no salio tan caro, asi no me toca ir cada momentico a la tienda y vien lejos que queda


----------



## mendfi (Nov 11, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> No todo es tan simple:
> 
> para una guitarra electrica, y lo digo porque lo hice muchas veces, necesitas:
> 
> ...




hola yo tambien quiero ponerle distorsion pero que no tenga un switch conmutador.....sino que se distorsione mediante un pot.

Aca tengo un circuito con el LM386 ......
http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr04MiniamplificadoresportátilesMiniGP/tabid/99/Default.aspx

"ojo" vean el del LM386 que es el que pienso ponerle a mi ampli.
Que les parece ese circuito como distorsion?????


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 11, 2010)

mendfi dijo:


> hola yo tambien quiero ponerle distorsion pero que no tenga un switch conmutador.....sino que se distorsione mediante un pot.
> 
> Aca tengo un circuito con el LM386 ......
> http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr04MiniamplificadoresportátilesMiniGP/tabid/99/Default.aspx
> ...


 

Pero estos sin amplificadores pequeños, no son circuitos de distorcion!


----------



## mendfi (Nov 12, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Pero estos sin amplificadores pequeños, no son circuitos de distorcion!




entonces no es recomendable ese circuito???


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 12, 2010)

mendfi dijo:


> entonces no es recomendable ese circuito???


 

Nop, para nada mi amigo, aca te paso unos circuitos de distorcion, igulamente en el foro hay varios mas!
http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=38

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=94

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=31


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 12, 2010)

obviamente...circuitos de distorsion debe haber unos 3.000.000 pero..nuestro amigo parece no muy experto y le tire algo facilito...

despues nos vamos a las valvulas, a los mosfet, a los integrados...


----------



## mendfi (Nov 12, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> obviamente...circuitos de distorsion debe haber unos 3.000.000 pero..nuestro amigo parece no muy experto y le tire algo facilito...
> 
> despues nos vamos a las valvulas, a los mosfet, a los integrados...




no es que nosea muy experto pero lo que quiero es simplemente un previo en el cual aumente su distorsion mediante un potenciometro sin la necesidad ponerle un conmutador y que vuelva al sonido limpio poniendo a cero el potenciometro..............me dejo entender?????? o si alguien sabe los calculos para un previo eso tambien seria bueno


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 12, 2010)

mendfi dijo:


> no es que nosea muy experto pero lo que quiero es simplemente un previo en el cual aumente su distorsion mediante un potenciometro sin la necesidad ponerle un conmutador y que vuelva al sonido limpio poniendo a cero el potenciometro..............me dejo entender?????? o si alguien sabe los calculos para un previo eso tambien seria bueno


 

Fijate esta idea, la que esta en el recuadro en rojo!
Ojala te sirva!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2010)

eso se llama potenciometro de mezcla, mix, balance, etc, etc...

es simplemente un pote de unos 10K, o 100K, o 250K...el que más te guste...

en el cual simplemente conectas:

pin 1 del pote: señal limpia
pin 2 del pote: salida a amplificador
pin3 del pote: señal sucia, distorsionada...

al variar el pote varias la mezcla de ambas señales...en los extremos tenes las señales puras (o limpia o distorsionada)


----------

